

Why SOPA-Supporting News Networks Don’t Mention SOPA At All - Tsiolkovsky
http://falkvinge.net/2012/01/11/why-sopa-supporting-news-networks-dont-mention-sopa-at-all/

======
Cieplak
I love the Ubuntu font.

